# Exide Megacycle AGM



## shoup (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with the Exide Megacycle AGM Marine line of batteries? I am thinking about getting the Exide XMC31 or the MC31. Here are the specs I could find:

XMC31
CCA @ 0 = 925
CCA @ 32 = 1100
RC @ 25A = 200
AH Capacity @ 20hr = 100

MC31
CCA @ 0 = 700
CCA @ 32 = 840
RC @ 25A = 200
AH Capacity @ 20hr = 100

They also have a 24 month free replacement warranty and cost $180 each. I want AGM for my conversion because I want minimal maintenance and some batteries will be lying on their side. 

My system will be 156V with a Warp 9 and a 1000a Logisystems controller.


----------

